# Popular Japanese Game Kamihime on Nutaku



## Suzy Stinson (Mar 24, 2017)

Kamihime is a browser JRPG/party management game for adult audience, because of its sexual theme and hentai scenes. There is however the option to play the censored version for those who wish so, but it takes out one of the game’s best aspects.

In this game, you play as an Adventurer who has been chosen by the gods of fate to stop the great disaster called Ragnarok from destroying his homeworld. In your journey, your trusted companion and childhood friend Allysa along with your loyal Kamihime and Eidolons will help you fulfill your destiny.

*Backstory of the game*







The whole story is a mix of action, comedy, mystery and it presents pretty well through the cutscenes at the start of each chapter. I’ll give you a brief summary to get the general idea.

Long ago there existed a very advanced civilization. People were happy and life was flourishing. But all of a sudden, a great disaster fell upon them. People named it Ragnarok. Ragnarok destroyed every last trace of life leaving no room for recovery. Thousands of years later, the civilization's name is long forgotten and its once great deeds of magnificence are but fairytales for children until one day everything changed.

While you (the hero) was out on regular monster hunting mission with your childhood friend Alyssa, you came upon a strange woman. That woman was a Kamihime and her name was Lancelot and told you about your destiny and the imminent danger of the second Ragnarok that was approaching. You also met another strange woman who was an Eidolon and her name was Diabolos. While she was not obliged to help you like the Kamihimes, she too joined your party. As the hero, you felt that it was your duty to protect the world and its citizens, so you decided to embark on the perilous journey that would decide the world’s fate.

The game’s main story is presented in a visual novel format with fully voiced cutscenes paired with beautiful animations and drawings.






*Mechanics*

The game is turn-based and you can either set the combat to Auto-mode which is recommended for the start since the enemies are weak. Or you can play all the battle yourself by issuing commands at your party every turn which you won’t need to do until you have to fight powerful raid bosses.






The game’s party system is pretty standard and very easy to understand. Firstly you have your Soul leader. Only a few selected Kamihime can become Soul leaders and depending on their elements, their abilities vary. There are Soul leaders with offensive, defensive and support skills. So depending on your party’s elements and abilities, you should choose accordingly.

The main party is comprised of Kamihime. There are the front liners and the rear liners. Front line deals and receives normal damage while rear line deals and receives less. And finally there are the powerful Eidolons. Eidolons, unlike Kamihime who fight all the time, can only be summoned a few times in the battle, but a correct timing may be the difference between life and death in a difficult boss fight.






There are also the elements. In Kamihime, each character is specialized in a specific element and the element system works in a rock-paper-scissors style. That means each element has one element which is weak and one which is strong against (e.g. water is strong against fire etc.). There are also Light and Dark elements which are super effective against all the other elements and are weak only to each another, e.g. Light stronger than Dark and vice versa.






Finally there are the Burst attacks which are very powerful attacks that your character will do when the meter in the right of their portrait is filled. The meter is filled by dealing/receiving damage. And the stronger the attack is, the more quickly it fills.

You can turn off the Auto-Burst attack by clicking the appropriate button in the down right corner. This will prevent characters from executing their Burst attack when they have it, and make them wait until you either command them manually or toggle it back on. This is useful when you want to save your Burst attack for Burst-combo with two or more characters to attack the boss at the end of a quest. 






Those two features are very important mechanics of the game that you should take into consideration when you choose your party for higher level dungeons where the enemies are dangerous and can easily kill you if you go unprepared or play solely on auto-mode.

Light and Dark characters are preferred since they are strong against everything and usually have very good Burst attacks.






My personal advice for those who wish to play the game is to play all of the main story quests and gather all the prizes and rewards which are plenty and then start spending them on upgrades, such as new equipment, opening gacha chests for new characters or enhancing your current party member’s level.

Thankfully, the gamLe does an excellent job at explaining all the gameplay features through a very understandable tutorial. And by the time you finish the main storyline, you will pretty much know what aspects of your party should be improved and what not.

Don’t make the mistake of spending everything the very moment you get them.

*Thoughts on the game*

One particular aspect of the game that I like is the new improved battle system. In other Nutaku games you only have one party of characters to manage. But in Kamihime, you have to give thought on who your Soul leader will be since her abilities greatly affect the whole party. And also you have the Eidolon squad which you will also have to put great consideration into, because they can be your lifesaver in case of a losing battle.






The fact that your units gain experience through combats is also nice and makes the leveling progress much easier than in other games when you only had the Enhance option to level up your characters. 






I also like the fact that you can cooperate with other players in real time in order to beat raid bosses. Thanks to that feature my low level party managed to stand until the end in a fight against a lv50 boss.

The Romance feature has also improved a lot in this game compared to the older ones. In *Kamihime*, every girl has a series of personal quests which tell you her backstory (those quest are also voiced). Completing their quests will result in bonding with them more and unlocking new abilities for them. So it is vital to complete them, at least for your main party members.






Except for the loot and the new abilities, those quests also unlock their hentai scenes. The first quest is automatically unlocked when you obtain the character. And in order to progress further and see her whole backstory, you have to level them up.


As I’ve mentioned before new events and hentai scenes are unlocked by levelling your character. However your favorite woman may not fit in the whole party composition. But you can easily level up your favorite characters by completing high-level quests. You simply pick a difficult quest, add your normal party members and your romance target in the party. Make sure to place her in the rear row so she won’t get attacked and die or else she won’t gain any experience even if you complete the quest. The experience from a couple of these high level quests should be enough to level a character from lv1 to lv20-lv25 which are the usual levels when the first romance episode is unlocked, for most of the girls. 

If you want to know more about these games, visit Nutaku.


----------

